
17-Year Old Bug in Firefox Allows Local Files Theft Attacks - koin0r
https://sensorstechforum.com/17-year-old-bug-firefox-local-files-theft/
======
jk2faster
The 17-Year old bug linked in the article seems to be be fixed:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=141061](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=141061)
The problem proposed in the article is that a local html file can access other
local files. But the linked(and fixed) bug can be used to remotely exploit the
user.

